# Which would be best?



## Gaia

Should we go with one counselor or an mc and seperate ic for us both? We were considering the mc and seperate ic for us both but I'm worried that might not help the mc? Should we go with one counselor instead and do ic and mc with him/her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52

Gaia said:


> Should we go with one counselor or an mc and seperate ic for us both? We were considering the mc and seperate ic for us both but I'm worried that might not help the mc? Should we go with one counselor instead and do ic and mc with him/her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi Gaia -- I would go with your 1st plan and what your gut told you and that is each of you go to IC and then both go to a different MC.

My thinking is that you both have individual issues/concerns you are trying to fix in order to fix yourselves. 

MC is used to work on your relatonship that both of you contribute 100%.

This is at least my short take on this. 

Also, interview each counselor -- if there is something you or Gate don't like about IC or MC -- try another. No sense of having a counseling session if you or Gate or you and Gate aren't getting anything out of it.

Also, you both need to want counseling. If you or Gate do not want counseling -- then you are wasting your time and money.

Good luck !!


----------



## Gaia

Thanks jh and yes both of us want to do the counseling, its something we realize we seriously need lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Torrivien

I'm not experienced with counseling, even my first session got delayed.
But I side with jh52. Individual counseling has to do about you, the individual. It's to focus on your own issues and get you a better understanding of yourself.
The marriage counselor can manage you as a couple, I even think that it's better for the therapist to see you as a single entity and not being influenced to what each of you may tell him during individual sessions.

Good luck!


----------



## Gaia

Thanks torrivien. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

